# SuperDMZ 3.0 Final Analysis



## chez (Jan 20, 2014)

SuperDMZ 3.0 Most of you have heard of it by now and have seen the many logs being done on it. The powers to be at IronMagLabs graciously offered this logging opportunity to us reps as well as many forum members across many boards. So big thanks to them for that.

It looks as though the standard dosing scheme will turn out to be 2 caps per day for 30 days. Some guys are running it like that, others are doing 2 to start then dropping it to 1 and others (myself included) are running it at just 1 cap per day for whatever length they choose.

Because of just coming off a heavy cycle right before my run, I decided to do 1 cap per day. I felt this stuff kick in after about one week, and it feels great. The first noticeable changes were pump, vascularity and overall endurance. I felt like I could just keep lifting at the gym. My recovery was also very quick, no issues there.

The next thing was the strong alpha feeling that followed. Its an awesome thing to feel like a boss in and out of the gym.

Cant comment on libido because it didnt really recover from my previous run, so I spent most of the run in shutdown mode. I am not running test so that didnt help. I did throw in some 4 Andro at the end of this run, and that brought my cawk back to life.

My diet was where I failed, because if I kept it clean my gains would have been better and I would have felt beter, but I decided to dirty bulk it at first and that made me feel shitty about halfway through. Once I started eating better, I felt better and started leaning out. So like its predecessors, this compound's results are very diet dependant and it seems to be versatile enough to cover a wide spectrum of goals. I am not very good at eating high calories without also eating a ton of bad stuff, so that didnt work out for me. I have now made it a new mission to just start eating better foods, and alot of them. I am sure I can throw a dirty in here and there but gonna try to keep it on the up and up and get rid of my moobs once and for all.

So SUperDMZ in a nutshell is strong as hell, saw great things happening at one cap and shitty diet, couldnt imagine what it would do for a two cap a day, good diet and test base guy.

Hope this review was helpful. If anyone has any questions at all please feel free to fire away.


----------



## chez (Jan 20, 2014)

Also this...


----------



## bubbagump (Jan 21, 2014)

anybody else want to chime in on this?  I saw some gains with the original dmz but what about this stuff? is it legit?   Im in between cycles and wouldnt mind doing a trt dose and some dmz


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jan 21, 2014)

Tell us your experience bubba.


----------



## chez (Jan 21, 2014)

I know its not the best thing hearing it from a rep, but its pretty solid. Msten, DMZ and Alpha-1. I took the minimum doseage and noticed it kick in quickly.

I tried to get others to log it here but nobody was interested at the time.

There are many logs on other boards where people who do not rep for iml have had great experience with this compound. Some of these guys are doing two caps per day with test base. That's the way to go. For those who don't pin yet, like myself, I used IML 4andro to help with lethargy and libido.


----------



## bubbagump (Jan 21, 2014)

Before I started running gear I did DMZ. It was my gateway gear.  Lol.  Training and diet were mediocre but I put on about 10 lbs.  Part of it was water but I thought it was a decent run.  Felt good and strength went up a little.   I had kidney stones while running it but I don't think it was directly related.  I wasnt drinking enough water. I can't say anything about toxicity as I didn't get bloods done while on it.  Didn't know any better back then.    Overall I was happy with it.  With a little test I think it would be a decent addition.


----------



## goodfella (Jan 21, 2014)

bubbagump said:


> anybody else want to chime in on this?  I saw some gains with the original dmz but what about this stuff? is it legit?   Im in between cycles and wouldnt mind doing a trt dose and some dmz



I used the 2.0 between cycles a year ago and was pretty decent overall but was quite toxic. Could tell just from the appetite loss i was getting toward the end. Gave me some strength gains and size(partly water probably) that i was surprised with. So i'm sure this newer one is going to be the same but more toxic. Use some good support supps (liv 52/cycle assist) with it or else you mite be regretting it after.


----------

